# How to restart a new sensor on Libre



## Amity Island (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me if you can start a new sensor (if one falls off) before the 2 week timeout starts again? My current sensor is falling off and i'm just wondering, how would I get the libre to activate a new sensor before the old one has timed out? Do you have to wait until the old sensor would have run out.

Thanks


----------



## Robin (Jan 2, 2019)

Amity Island said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone tell me if you can start a new sensor (if one falls off) before the 2 week timeout starts again? My current sensor is falling off and i'm just wondering, how would I get the libre to activate a new sensor before the old one has timed out? Do you have to wait until the old sensor would have run out.
> 
> Thanks


I think if you wave the reader over the new sensor, it will ask you if you want to start the new sensor, and you can click 'yes' and carry on from there.(This is based on my experience of having a new sensor inserted ready before the old one ran out, when I accidentally scanned the new sensor, not the current one, my reader flashed this up)


----------



## Amity Island (Jan 2, 2019)

Robin said:


> I think if you wave the reader over the new sensor, it will ask you if you want to start the new sensor, and you can click 'yes' and carry on from there.(This is based on my experience of having a new sensor inserted ready before the old one ran out, when I accidentally scanned the new sensor, not the current one, my reader flashed this up)


Hi Robin,

Thanks very much for your (quick) reply, that's just the answer I was looking for. Good to know that I can deal with it, if and when it arises in the future. The old sensor has just lost its adhesion, not been knocked off or damaged.


----------



## Amity Island (Jan 2, 2019)

Benny G said:


> You could try an arm band or a large (2 x 2) plaster to stop it coming loose or catching on something.
> 
> I almost always cover the sensor to try to prolong usability to the full 14 days. So far I have had 2 sensors knocked off,  1 sensor (like yours) where the adhesive failed. I have also had 4 sensors that have just failed.
> You can start a new sensor when ever you like, but it will also deactivate your existing sensor. One sensor per reader.


Thanks Benny. Looks like about 1 in 10? either fall off, get knocked off or fail.


----------



## Bexlee (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi 

Unless it’s actually come off tape it on with micropore tape - make sure you leave the central hole uncovered - or something similar.  I often spend the last 5 ish days with tape somewhere on it. Tagerderm is another good suggestion (cut a hole in the centre 1st though) to put over the top. You can get a chemists. 

I’ve had 3 fail (all replaced) and I’ve Caught one (also replaced) - the first one - but never had one just fall off, I check it too often.

Incidentally they’ve made the glue stronger so I’m told, but since they’ve done that I seem to react to them and I think that’s partly why they come a little lose. The least 2 requiring the tagerderm dressing to hold them on.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 3, 2019)

I’ve noticed my skin reacting to the new formulation of adhesive. The red marks stay for two to three weeks, which I just use as a guide where not to stick a new one. They don’t drop off any easier, though. If I don’t bother pulling the thing off, it will stay there till the next change is due. 

I’ve never needed additional adhesive assistance, but then I can’t swim any more. I’ve never knocked one off, either, in the couple of years I’ve used the system. And I’ve never had a duff sensor, either. Must just be lucky, I suppose.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 3, 2019)

Amity Island said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> Thanks very much for your (quick) reply, that's just the answer I was looking for. Good to know that I can deal with it, if and when it arises in the future. The old sensor has just lost its adhesion, not been knocked off or damaged.



Make sure you clean the skin with the alcohol wipe provided and let the skin dry thoroughly before applying the sensor, any deodorants, body creams & sweat is likely to effect the adhesive of the sensor and result in it falling off prior to the 14 day period.

Not had one fall off yet even after soaking in a bath for half an hour.


----------



## Amity Island (Jan 3, 2019)

Bexlee said:


> Hi
> 
> Unless it’s actually come off tape it on with micropore tape - make sure you leave the central hole uncovered - or something similar.  I often spend the last 5 ish days with tape somewhere on it. Tagerderm is another good suggestion (cut a hole in the centre 1st though) to put over the top. You can get a chemists.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Do you know if you can start a new reader on an already fitted sensor if you break or lose your reader?


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 3, 2019)

Amity Island said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know if you can start a new reader on an already fitted sensor if you break or lose your reader?


Sorry I can’t help with that one, as I have not yet lost a reader.

I certainly recommend tegaderm (with a hole) over the sensor to ensure that it stays the full 14 days.
Too costly to waste.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 3, 2019)

Amity Island said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know if you can start a new reader on an already fitted sensor if you break or lose your reader?


Well, the answer is yes. You can use two devices with each sensor. 

How do you break a reader??


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 3, 2019)

I don't think you can, you'll get the "sensor already in use with another device" message.  The only way you can use two devices with the same sensor is if you scan them both within the 60 mins start up time.  And I'm not sure even then if they can both be official Libre readers, the first must be the Libre and the second a mobile phone.  (Haven't actually tried it, but I know that if you want to use a mobile phone and the reader you must scan the Libre first, if you scan the phone first the Libre won't work, therefore logically a second Libre won't work either)


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 4, 2019)

I use skin tac to keep my sensors well and truly stuck on.


----------

